# So I Now Have an S6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Pics to follow shortly. I just took delivery of a black/black '07 S6. It's a thirsty car for sure, but my God the sound of that V10....


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 ([email protected])*

Oh man, Bryan TOLD me you guys picked that up... pics pics pics please!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (MylesPH1)*

I haven't shot any. I'll try to clean it up and get some shots tomorrow. Black-on-black, it's a great-looking ride.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 ([email protected])*

You lucky Basta...
How does it handle vs your 4.2 S4?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 ([email protected])*

Congrats, George!
I opted for an S5 this week instead, but it sure was a difficult decision. I'll cope, somehow.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (GLI_Man)*

george.. pics now plz.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (bhb399mm)*

Congrats! Post up pics! V10


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (PineappleMonkey)*

















































Here're a few pics.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (PineappleMonkey)*

tease


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Now Have an S6 (bhb399mm)*


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

pure sex on wheels
congrats g


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*

Thanks dude.


----------

